# Grinder Suggestion



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

Hi,

Was considering a Mazzer Supper Jolly&#8230;but physical size might be putting me off. Any suggestions for similar performance around that price point??

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How about this profitec in the F/S section - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38863-Profitec-T64-Grinder-%A3400

64mm grinder like the SJ - opinions that are out there seem to be positive.

Edit: for an on demand doserless grinder in perfect condition is a really good price at £350 as well - I think you would struggle to fins a Mazzer SJ electronic on demand for this price.


----------

